# Electric Starter - Close but no cigar...



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I managed to fix the broken mounting tab on my electric start for my Tecumseh 10HP MTD machine. I installed it yesterday and used Loctite on the mounting bolts and let it cure 24hrs so it would hold steady. I tried it today and it spins fine but does not want to engage. I am guessing the cogs are not in line with the flywheel. No grinding sound by the way. All I know is something isn't right. Anyone have an idea what I should try next before I buy a new starter? PS - It worked fine before the mounting tab for one of the bolts snapped off of it the other day.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

What about physically removing the flywheel housing cover and watching what the problem is? Engage the starter, disengage, seeing exactly what it's going on. Then loosening the starter bolts and with your hand move the starter a little too see if it makes a difference. You can even remove the starter, put it on the ground and engage it to see if you see anything going on.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> What about physically removing the flywheel housing cover and watching what the problem is? Engage the starter, disengage, seeing exactly what it's going on. Then loosening the starter bolts and with your hand move the starter a little too see if it makes a difference. You can even remove the starter, put it on the ground and engage it to see if you see anything going on.


Yes. The housing is just four bolt right? I should do that. Sometimes the upper finger tabs get bent a bit and that could be the issue. The machine is starting up fine with the pull start by the way so it's not real urgent but it would be nice to have it for backup when it's really cold and hard to start.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Biggest thing I can think of is whether the mount was flat when it was welded back on or not. If so it should be aligned, if not it won't work right.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

HCBPH said:


> Biggest thing I can think of is whether the mount was flat when it was welded back on or not. If so it should be aligned, if not it won't work right.


Yeah I am kind of feeling that's the issue. Removing the shroud will reveal that. Too bad. The starter still turns really strong.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

You said the starter spins fine and there is "no grinding" noise. It sounds like the bendix is sticking to the shaft and not sliding forward to the flywheel. Maybe a shot of wd-40 and or a good cleaning of the bendix ?


----------



## ka2aev (Feb 8, 2018)

Funny, this seems like the same issue (minus the broken Tab, Mine seized up!)I'm having with my Tecumseh 5.5 Craftsman. I started a thread in the craftsman section! 
One of the guys in the thread I started said to look for a tab on the shroud before remounting the starter which I haven't done anything on it yet because of the rain storm we have right now!
Does you starter seem to want to start it but the gears aren't engaging the flywheel? Cause mine is
PLEASE KEEP US INFORMED OF YOUR PROGRESS!!!

Mike


----------



## ka2aev (Feb 8, 2018)

Grunt said:


> You said the starter spins fine and there is "no grinding" noise. It sounds like the bendix is sticking to the shaft and not sliding forward to the flywheel. Maybe a shot of wd-40 and or a good cleaning of the bendix ?


Grunt, when you say the Bendix, you mean the actual gear right?
Mine is starting out in the forward position and then as power is applied it slides back!
???

Mike


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

ka2aev said:


> Funny, this seems like the same issue (minus the broken Tab, Mine seized up!)I'm having with my Tecumseh 5.5 Craftsman. I started a thread in the craftsman section!
> One of the guys in the thread I started said to look for a tab on the shroud before remounting the starter which I haven't done anything on it yet because of the rain storm we have right now!
> Does you starter seem to want to start it but the gears aren't engaging the flywheel? Cause mine is
> PLEASE KEEP US INFORMED OF YOUR PROGRESS!!!
> ...


Yeah. Same kind of problem but a different type of starter though. Mine just spins like it isn't grabbing onto anything. Just a whirr sound. The tab I repaired on the housing is probably off just enough so the cogs are not aligned with the flywheel teeth. 

This must be your discussion:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-247-88355-0-electric-starter-question-s.html


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

starter gear teeth come out to engage flywheel when power is applied and retracts when de- energized, is that what u observe


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Remember on the TEC 4-5 HP the Bendix gear spins toward the starter ring on the flywheel from the outside of the flywheel while on the 7-10 HP it spins out from the starter motor towards the starter ring on the flywheel when the starter is engaged.
I've had both where the shaft the Bendix gear is on was gummed up and the Bendix gear was gummed up and didn't slide when the starter was engaged. In those cases, if you removed the keeper ring on the end of the shaft and removed everything from the shaft you could clean up the shaft along with the gear to get them to move. You need to watch the type of lubricant you use on them as some greases (like lithium grease) when cold it will prevent the gear from moving. I've used white grease and even had that cause the gear not to move when it's cold enough out.

I've used various lubricants on those I've repaired and a light coating of white grease has worked well except when it got very cold out. Whatever you use, you need something that will not gum it up when it's very cold and required to move and doesn't. I'm sure someone has a lubricant that works better than white grease or WD40, but let's see what others suggest.


----------



## ka2aev (Feb 8, 2018)

Dannoman said:


> Yeah. Same kind of problem but a different type of starter though. Mine just spins like it isn't grabbing onto anything. Just a whirr sound. The tab I repaired on the housing is probably off just enough so the cogs are not aligned with the flywheel teeth.
> 
> This must be your discussion:
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-247-88355-0-electric-starter-question-s.html


Yep That's me Dan!
My starter is just "whirring" also seems like missing the flywheel! I'm thinking I may have the same trouble also!
I sure wish I had a Garage to work on stuff outside! This weather sucks!
Mike


----------

